# Overseeding and rains



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys,

Still learning and new...

I've read that seeds should be kept moist but not soaked.

Let's say you get tons of rain constant over 48 hr period. Are the seeds going to make it? Or do you guys go ahead and reseed? Anyway to look at a seed and tell if it's been oversoaked or even dried out to the point that it won't survive?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Soaked is just fine. The real problem is if the rain turns into a river and the seed enjoys a ride down that river... No more seed...


----------



## TGIF (Jul 30, 2018)

Would like to hear more on this... I did a full reno 10 days ago and am now under the same 48+ hours rain as you. I got germination 6 days after planting but on day 7-10 nothing but rain. I put tackifer down between the soil and peat and besides where the gutters drain the 1in kbg has not moved. But worried about them drowning sitting in water so long. (high % of rain until Wednesday night)


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

TGIF said:


> Would like to hear more on this... I did a full reno 10 days ago and am now under the same 48+ hours rain as you. I got germination 6 days after planting but on day 7-10 nothing but rain. I put tackifer down between the soil and peat and besides where the gutters drain the 1in kbg has not moved. But worried about them drowning sitting in water so long. (high % of rain until Wednesday night)


If you didn't lose the seed and it germinated, you should be fine. The rain is just a concern more so for loosing seed. I'm in the same boat but I'm getting more germination each day with all this rain. By week's end, it should subside and dry out a bit. All this rain is ok with lower temps so fungus shouldn't be a concern. If you are concerned, you can spray propiconazole which does help with seedling vigor also. Not much can be done anyway unless you know how to change the weather...


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I seeded a week ago thinking I would have 4 days of no rain. Of course 2 days after seeding I got a rogue shower that dropped over half inch in 45 minutes, and has rained everyday since. All my yard is on slopes so I'm sure a lot of the seed got moved around. Starting to see some germination today, so like others said just need to worry about the seed washing away. I seeded really heavy expecting to lose a good amount from rain.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I found that over seeding is better in heavy rains than a reno. The existing grass in an overseed kinda keeps the seed in place and prevents washout as long as your relatively flat. A reno on the other hand is a completely different ballgame. Land prep before the seed is prolly your best bet. I had some bad washout in my reno if I could go do it over I would have spent a little more time leveling my seed bed and keeping the soil lose to prevent compaction. Of course if your doing a reno but dont need to grade I found that killing the existing turf then scalping...the old root system seems to help keep things in place vs just dirt.
*Has anyone ever used transitional rye...if was talking to a guy at site one he says landscapers use this when hydro seeding to establish a lawn quickly. Keeps things together while your other cultivars germinate. He was saying it only lasts for a couple of mows.*


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know of the use of annual ryegrass. It grows fast, but it is a weed.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> I know of the use of annual ryegrass. It grows fast, but it is a weed.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

This might be a useful idea for those with slopes and grades in thier property. The rye germinates quickly to help keep things in place while you kbg germinates. Then goes away and lets the kbg take over. At least thats how I read it. Too many bad things can happen in 30 days waiting for kbg.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is still an annual ryegrass. It is used in Bermuda during the winter. It won't magically die in x number of months. The summer heat will send it to drop seeds (returning next year). In Bermuda, you can kill it in spring (like Ware did). In a cool season lawn that is irrigated, it might not even die.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is still an annual ryegrass. It is used in Bermuda during the winter. It won't magically die in x number of months. The summer heat will send it to drop seeds (returning next year). In Bermuda, you can kill it in spring (like Ware did). In a cool season lawn that is irrigated, it might not even die.


Alrighty then...and there goes my bright idea lol. Hence why no one's uses it here.


----------

